# Should I Get Another Flip Phone or Upgrade.



## Remy (Jan 29, 2022)

I'm actually without cellular service since I cancelled Sprint after they informed me my flip phone would be obsolete. When I cancelled the service (they had extended the use of that phone by another two months. I had wondered why it was still working) They said I could get another flip phone but I just cancelled anyway. 

I'm actually a bit nervous without a cell though I never used it much. I'm not planning to go out of town so if I need assistance like AAA, I can go into a store or something. Consumer Cellular has a flip phone and a smarter looking phone for not much more. I'm leaning toward another flip phone for emergency only. Not sure I would benefit from something more advanced. Have the computer at home. Thoughts?


----------



## Jules (Jan 29, 2022)

Definitely I would get another phone quickly.  I wouldn’t count on going into a store during an emergency. 

I’m a big advocate for smart phones so my reply would be biased.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 29, 2022)

Like @Jules said..don't count on being able to go into a store if you have an emergency (for several reasons). Please do not get another flip phone! Treat yourself to a smart phone. It doesn't have to be the most expensive on the market to do the job and there are more reasonable cell services than Sprint. I got rid of them years ago. I've had MetroPCS for years and absolutely love the service. I don't know if Metro is available in your area though. Three of the main reasons I love them: Bill is a predictable amount every month and lower than my Sprint bill was, their awesome hotspot, which is secured is also free (I heard Sprint charges extra) and their cell reception is way better than Sprint's was. I had to order a special device so calls wouldn't drop in my apartment. I had sketchy cell service in other places too.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 29, 2022)

Remy said:


> I'm actually without cellular service since I cancelled Sprint after they informed me my flip phone would be obsolete. When I cancelled the service (they had extended the use of that phone by another two months. I had wondered why it was still working) They said I could get another flip phone but I just cancelled anyway.
> 
> I'm actually a bit nervous without a cell though I never used it much. I'm not planning to go out of town so if I need assistance like AAA, I can go into a store or something. Consumer Cellular has a flip phone and a smarter looking phone for not much more. I'm leaning toward another flip phone for emergency only. Not sure I would benefit from something more advanced. Have the computer at home. Thoughts?


Wife has a smartphone (smarter than both of us) I have a newer flip for calls & text (don't use much) from Consumer Cell.  I do have a tablet for my OCD problem.  She never uses the data unless our G-kids send pics.  We have the lowest data plan (1GB) never gone over that.  We use the home wifi if needed.  I would opt for a flip myself, we do have other wifi devices.  Just a matter of choice for you.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 29, 2022)

In 2022  companies  seem to be  calling flip phones ...  'folding'   phones.  
As they get bigger  and bigger,  they will need to fold them in half.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 29, 2022)

I never had a hand held phone, but recently I needed to get one because Misa needed an emergency contact for her new job. She researched it and we came up with "Tello Mobile". They have great customer support, and I bought a flip phone they offered for $100. It works great. I won't use it for anything but phone calls, and some texting. 

https://tello.com/


----------



## Pecos (Jan 29, 2022)

I love my smart phone and use it to do all kinds of things. It is incredibly useful to me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 29, 2022)

I use my iPhone as a mini-computer and rarely as a telephone. 

My carrier is Consumer Cellular.  I've been very happy with them and enjoy being able to switch phone plans during the billing cycle.

You should be able to keep your monthly data usage/cost low if you have access to wifi.

I've automated my bills and banking so the iPhone provides a much-needed backup in case my computer fails.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 29, 2022)

We have been using Tracfone for years. It is pay as you go and is inexpensive. If you go to their website, they have smartphones for all kinds of prices. My wife got an LG on sale for $50 and loves it.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 29, 2022)

I have the best computer on the market, but I bought it a decade ago. It's old and not updatable for Microsoft 11.  I do everything on it, If it conks out, I'm up a river without a paddle. I had a flip phone since 2009. I used to laugh at those idiots with their smart phones. But like you my phone was being phased out.  I got a smart phone, so if the computer dies, at least, I'll be able to do my banking online. Damn, that was the best decision I ever made. There's just so many great features on that phone that I love. It's way more useful than I previously thought. I changed my opinion of smart phones completely around. I'm 75, and mostly home bound, so it's not like I lead a fast paced life, yet I love my smart phone.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 29, 2022)

Should I Get Another Flip Phone or Upgrade.​
Do you really want someone to make that decision for you?


----------



## Remy (Jan 29, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> Should I Get Another Flip Phone or Upgrade.​
> Do you really want someone to make that decision for you?


No. Just advise and hear experiences of others. I appreciate the responses. But I'm more confused than ever. I do plan to go with Consumer Cellular and need to call or order a phone online by Monday. 

I rarely used that old cell phone and I'm trying to figure out if I would benefit from something more advanced or if would be something I paid more for and didn't utilize.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 29, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I use my iPhone as a mini-computer and rarely as a telephone.
> 
> My carrier is Consumer Cellular.  I've been very happy with them and enjoy being able to switch phone plans during the billing cycle.
> 
> ...


Your phone is in fact a handheld computer.       Actually, I use my phone for many things, rarely as a telephone, my hearing impairment suffers from a cellphone's poor voice quality.   

Consumer Cellular is the best service provider, in my experience.    We're paying $75 /mo. for 2 phones with unlimited data.  10 years ago with Verizon we were paying $60 /mo. for 2 phones with NO data.


----------



## Knight (Jan 29, 2022)

Dear Savvy Senior: My 80-year-old father has an old flip phone he carries around with him for emergency purposes, but I’ve heard these devices will soon be phased out. Is this true? If so, how can we know if his phone will be affected, and where can I find him a simple new one that he can operate? — Searching Daughter

Dear Searching: Yes, it’s true. If your dad’s mobile phone is more than a few years old, he probably will need to upgrade it in the very near future.

https://www.staradvertiser.com/2021/12/07/live-well/your-old-flip-cellphone-might-not-work-in-2022/

So to answer your question buy one that is compatible with the latest technology.


----------



## Jace (Jan 29, 2022)

bowmore said:


> We have been using Tracfone for years. It is pay as you go and is inexpensive. If you go to their website, they have smartphones for all kinds of prices. My wife got an LG on sale for $50 and loves it.


Yes, me, too. (A bit ago)...Just added...min, text,etc.  for $125 for the next year.... don't think you can beat that... don't use that much...have it for emergencies.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 29, 2022)

bowmore said:


> We have been using Tracfone for years. It is pay as you go and is inexpensive. If you go to their website, they have smartphones for all kinds of prices. My wife got an LG on sale for $50 and loves it.


I agree with you.  Tracfone said my old phone would not work after February, so I got a Samsung smart phone from them for just a few dollars.  I spent some time getting rid of all the Aps, etc., that came with it, and now it's just a basic phone to carry when we are away from the house, in case we have car trouble, or need to talk to one of the kids.  On average, we probably don't use up more than 10 minutes a month.


----------



## Jace (Jan 29, 2022)

Don M. said:


> I agree with you.  Tracfone said my old phone would not work after February, so I got a Samsung smart phone from them for just a few dollars.  I spent some time getting rid of all the Aps, etc., that came with it, and now it's just a basic phone to carry when we are away from the house, in case we have car trouble, or need to talk to one of the kids.  On average, we probably don't use up more than 10 minutes a month.


Me, too! Nice to have..."just in case"!


----------



## Chris21E (Jan 29, 2022)

*No one is trying to tell someone what to do, just sharing our experiences.

Do not care for the sprint, they tend to over bill they are now Tmobile, I like Verizon and android like @Jules said it is like a computer in your hand.  

I use it more than my laptop. Very useful.*


----------



## Chris21E (Jan 29, 2022)

*Tip*
How to Add Emergency Info to Your Phone's Lock Screen​https://www.pcmag.com/how-to/how-to-add-emergency-info-to-your-phones-lock-screen


----------



## Chet (Jan 29, 2022)

I was using a 3G Alcatel flip phone with Tracfone. With 3G being unusable shortly, I bought an Alcatel My Flip 2 for $20 from Target. It is 4G. I just transferred my service from the old to the new. The phone is for emergency use only and it's off more than it's on. The phone is a little bigger but still fits in a shirt pocket. The Tracfone website had the same phone for $9.99.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jan 29, 2022)

We also had to upgrade.  I bought unlocked 4G Alcatel Smartflips for $60 each.  They are flip phones but have some smart phone features.  We have Pure TalkUSA service for $16 a month for both phones.  Yes, you need a phone when you go out now a days.


----------



## Remy (Feb 11, 2022)

I got the Consumer Cellular Link II flip phone today at Target. I was interested in looking at something more tech-y but seriously, that's all they had. Called and got it set up which was easy and I have cell service with texting now. I won't use the texting much but decided to get it anyway. Plan is cheap. I'll keep this and if I ever want to upgrade I can. I did auto payment with my credit card.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2022)

Don M. said:


> I agree with you.  Tracfone said my old phone would not work after February, so I got a Samsung smart phone from them for just a few dollars.  I spent some time getting rid of all the Aps, etc., that came with it, and now it's just a basic phone to carry when we are away from the house, in case we have car trouble, or need to talk to one of the kids.  On average, we probably don't use up more than 10 minutes a month.


Did they send you a message on your phone, telling you your old one would not work after February?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2022)

Remy said:


> I got the Consumer Cellular Link II flip phone today at Target. I was interested in looking at something more tech-y but seriously, that's all they had. Called and got it set up which was easy and I have cell service with texting now. I won't use the texting much but decided to get it anyway. Plan is cheap. I'll keep this and if I ever want to upgrade I can. I did auto payment with my credit card.


I am glad to see that you found something that seems like it will work for you, at least for a while!
And thanks for telling us about it, too!


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 11, 2022)

www.winknews.com/2021/12/06/with-3g-cellular-going-away-in-2022-its-buyer-beware-with-older-devices/


----------

